# Lidl Ant+ candence and speed



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

I decided to purchase ones of these today £19.99 so thought it was worth a punt bearing in mind the one I nearly purchased the other month was £30.






Not a bad looking package and to be honest it looks the same as many of the other brands out there.

Taking everything out of the box you get you normal bag of bits including zip ties rubber band small foam pad magnet for spoke and pedal and a battery. Also Inc is a tiny Christmas cracker screwdriver.




Fitting is pretty easy just needing to make sure the speed sensor is lined up with the magnet and the same for the crank which is easier as it has a larger surface area.




There is an app you can download which is pretty basic made by brivit I think. I tried it just to make sure the sensors work and they did.

Now was the real test to see if strava was happy to read the sensor. Opened up strava went to record a ride and clicked the little triangle image on the right. Did a scan and picked it up straight away.

During the ride as the phone was in the saddle bag I had no idea if it was recordng but on the first pit stop I checked and I had an avg 60rpm so it was working fine.

All in all for £20 it does what I wanted I have a bodged phone bracket I am working on using bits and brackets from a go pro kit a phone case and a tripod gopro mount will get a picture once it's all fitted.


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> I decided to purchase ones of these today £19.99 so thought it was worth a punt bearing in mind the one I nearly purchased the other month was £30.
> 
> View attachment 126952
> 
> ...


Before I took the plunge and bought a decent garmin, I had a 200, I used one of these Bluetooth sensors, but I had a spare garmin mount that I superglued to the back of an old phone, bodged but it worked


----------



## helston90 (2 May 2016)

I considered one of these so will be interested to see how you get on in the long run- have you managed to get it to display on strava routes live (or any other app)? I'd rather have immediate feedback than just to find out about it afterwards.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 May 2016)

Is it both Ant+ and Bluetooth?


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2016)

helston90 said:


> I considered one of these so will be interested to see how you get on in the long run- have you managed to get it to display on strava routes live (or any other app)? I'd rather have immediate feedback than just to find out about it afterwards.


You need premium strava, paid for, and its only Bluetooth not ant+


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> I had a spare garmin mount


@cm2mackem Do you mean the male bit of a Garmin mount (as opposed to the female mount: the one 'rubber rings' to stem or bar)? If so where did you get it, please? I want to do similar.
OP - I am using a Garmin ant+ for cadence and am using a small magnet which just 'sticks' (by magnetism) to my pedal axle - nothing to fall off I just put one on and it's stuck fast, completely flush with my crank arm and pretty much unnoticeable (just have to remember it's there when I remove the pedals). Won't work if you have Ti pedal axles Apparently you have to take care not to get too strong a magnet otherwise this cadence one can interfere with the reading from the speed one.


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> @cm2mackem Do you mean the male bit of a Garmin mount (as opposed to the female mount: the one 'rubber rings' to stem or bar)? If so where did you get it, please? I want to do similar.
> OP - I am using a Garmin ant+ for cadence and am using a small magnet which just 'sticks' (by magnetism) to my pedal axle - nothing to fall off I just put one on and it's stuck fast, completely flush with my crank arm and pretty much unnoticeable (just have to remember it's there when I remove the pedals). Won't work if you have Ti pedal axles Apparently you have to take care not to get too strong a magnet otherwise this cadence one can interfere with the reading from the speed one.


I got the male bit from eBay/Amazon ,http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ZtR-ML1gACR2LnXMGUdpbRoC6oXw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds I have a 705 so couldn't be bothered switching fittings all the time. I am now wondering if its cheaper to use an old but decent mobile and pay strava premium rather than a new garmin to display live segments etc.


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

Yeah I have promised myself a garmin at the end of the year birthday and Christmas are 5 days apart and along with the Christmas bonus I will have to wait lol.

The bodge should work nicely and the s6 Samsung I have is water and dust proof so I have just gone for a basic shell cover just in case I drop the phone.


helston90 said:


> I considered one of these so will be interested to see how you get on in the long run- have you managed to get it to display on strava routes live (or any other app)? I'd rather have immediate feedback than just to find out about it afterwards.


I don't currently have the premium but it does show up as an avg when you pause. The app you can download shows live data so you could run strava in the background with the app running in front.


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

To be honest I am not really up on the differences between ant+ and bluetooth smart devices the app you can search for is just called civit pro not really looked at it other than to check that the sensors worked but it has a nice look to it plus a history feature.


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> They specify it as being bluetooth smart I have had a look at my phone and it actually comes up under the ant + application I believe it's the same thing but for crivit to use the ant + logo probably costs them so they decided to call it something similar. And also it only seems to work with a list of phones that have the ability to run ant products as I can't get it to connect to my old s3 Samsung.


Yep had a look at strava mobile, some phones have ant+ as standard, sadly it started with the S4, your live cadence might display with the basic app, someone could know, but live segments need premium


----------



## cm2mackem (2 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> To be honest I am not really up on the differences between ant+ and bluetooth smart devices the app you can search for is just called civit pro not really looked at it other than to check that the sensors worked but it has a nice look to it plus a history feature.
> View attachment 126982


If you look at your strava app, there are 3 circles in a triangle, you can pair your Bluetooth and Ant+ devices there


----------



## Stevec047 (2 May 2016)

Yeah I have done that and it has been paired. To be honest as the phone was in my saddle bag I am not 100% sure what graphics come up when riding.

It came up when paused with my average of 60 rpm


----------



## cm2mackem (3 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> Yeah I have done that and it has been paired. To be honest as the phone was in my saddle bag I am not 100% sure what graphics come up when riding.
> 
> It came up when paused with my average of 60 rpm


I've asked about and no one has the answer, everyone who I know with strava premium has a garmin they use it on, so Steve looks like your the test pilot, by the way are you doing the very flat tour de tendering this weekend


----------



## Tiny01 (3 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> by the way are you doing the very flat tour de tendering this weekend



15th isn't it ? 

Ride for Helen this weekend iirc


----------



## cm2mackem (3 May 2016)

Tiny01 said:


> 15th isn't it ?
> 
> Ride for Helen this weekend iirc


Yep, the dengie one on the same day is nearly full,


----------



## Tiny01 (3 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Yep, the dengie one on the same day is nearly full,



Yep Dengie one right on my doorstep can cycle to & from the start of that one , can't decide on the Dengie one or the tour of Tendring event , sure entries close for Dengie on Saturday


----------



## Stevec047 (3 May 2016)

Update - I bought the bike inside and put it on the turbo to test out strava and there is some good news but mainly bad. On the free version all you get is avg speed and avg cadence. So not ideal if you are trying to keep your legs spinning at a constant rpm.

I have been doing some searches and the version I have is identical to the wahoo version in fact I would say it is a rebranded version. So I have installed the wahoo app and straight away it connected no issues speed and cadence shows up along side avg. So it terms of static turbo training this is spot on. In terms of out on the road well I have yet to see.

The best part about the wahoo app is that it will link direct to Strava and I can add a hr monitor at the same time.

I believe wahoo has a gps feature such as Strava so I may just use this next time I am out and see what happens worse case I just manually add the trip to Strava.


----------



## Stevec047 (3 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> I've asked about and no one has the answer, everyone who I know with strava premium has a garmin they use it on, so Steve looks like your the test pilot, by the way are you doing the very flat tour de tendering this weekend



What day is the tendering ride? If it's Sunday and there are spaces left I may be up for that. Busy on Saturday though.


----------



## cm2mackem (4 May 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> What day is the tendering ride? If it's Sunday and there are spaces left I may be up for that. Busy on Saturday though.


Sunday 15th, £20 pay on the day, food stops , medal etc
http://www.bike-events.co.uk/Ride.aspx?id=523


----------



## Stevec047 (4 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Sunday 15th, £20 pay on the day, food stops , medal etc
> http://www.bike-events.co.uk/Ride.aspx?id=523


Ah brilliant may just do this. Not sure about the 60 miler only ever done 34 miles at a time not sure I am ready to double it in one hit.


----------



## Tiny01 (5 May 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Yep, the dengie one on the same day is nearly full,



Decided on the Dengie ride & entered today , there was something like 120 out of the 150 places taken , closing date for entries on Saturday 7th


----------



## CyclistsUnited (20 Sep 2016)

curious, has anyone connected this to 

Garmin Vivoactive HR? 



Stevec047 said:


> I decided to purchase ones of these today £19.99 so thought it was worth a punt bearing in mind the one I nearly purchased the other month was £30.
> 
> View attachment 126952
> 
> ...





Stevec047 said:


> I decided to purchase ones of these today £19.99 so thought it was worth a punt bearing in mind the one I nearly purchased the other month was £30.
> 
> View attachment 126952
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevec047 (21 Sep 2016)

CyclistsUnited said:


> curious, has anyone connected this to
> 
> Garmin Vivoactive HR?


It's is only a standard bluetooth option not Ant+ compatable so not sure if it would connect to your garmin as most garmins connect via ant+. 

If you device will allow it it could be worth a try but I tried to pair it with a garmin edge 25 and it wouldn't pick it up.


----------



## CyclistsUnited (21 Sep 2016)

Stevec047 said:


> It's is only a standard bluetooth option not Ant+ compatable so not sure if it would connect to your garmin as most garmins connect via ant+.
> 
> If you device will allow it it could be worth a try but I tried to pair it with a garmin edge 25 and it wouldn't pick it up.



many thanks Steve

got it and shall try, if I could connect via wahoo then strava, it is certainly worth the punt as it cost £11.99 ... I shall take it out for a spin this weekend & report back when I can.


----------



## Stevec047 (21 Sep 2016)

CyclistsUnited said:


> many thanks Steve
> 
> got it and shall try, if I could connect via wahoo then strava, it is certainly worth the punt as it cost £11.99 ... I shall take it out for a spin this weekend & report back when I can.


WAHOO app is the best to see exactly what you are doing whilst out on the bike as Strava will only average it out. 

Once you have completed the ride you can always upload your wahoo data straight to strava anyway.


----------



## huggy (22 Sep 2016)

I picked up one of these at the weekend 30% off or something so it was £8.40 but i cant fit it my chain stays curve in towards the wheel so there is not enough space for the sensor arm, the spokes brush it before I even fit the magnet to one. Anybody want it?


----------



## gavroche (22 Sep 2016)

I am not bothered about my cadence so long as my legs keep turning those pedals, I am happy.


----------



## CyclistsUnited (22 Sep 2016)

huggy said:


> I picked up one of these at the weekend 30% off or something so it was £8.40 but i cant fit it my chain stays curve in towards the wheel so there is not enough space for the sensor arm, the spokes brush it before I even fit the magnet to one. Anybody want it?



Yes pls

Opened the box, got conned by Lidl, someone opened the thing and took out all the accessories!!


----------



## oldminiman (19 Feb 2017)

I have been using the Crivit Pro cadence and speed Bluetooth thingy for the past three or four months on my Turbo trainer. For the money it is a good piece of kit but I have noticed that the speed can vary while maintaining the same pedalling. It can vary by as much as 10 kph at regular intervals throughout the training session. E.g. I can be recording 35 kph and it will drop back to 24 kph and then return to 35 kph. Over an hour this makes a difference to both distance covered and average speed. As the intervals are not long , per haps as often as every 10 to 15 seconds. It does occur very occasionally on the cadence which can fall from 75 rpm down to 40 rpm and the return to 75. I have adjusted the position of the magnet and the arm but without success. Ok it is just training and on the road I use a normal speed and distance recorder from Decathlon with great results. I was wondering if anyone else had the same experience with the Crivit Pro from Lidls, cheap, yes but annoying if you work hard and then get inaccurate record at the end of the session. I would add that The problem was worsened if I had Bluetooth switched on on a nearby iPad which I was using for music. Recordings went silly, up and down all over the place. So turn one off to avoid interference.


----------



## fixedfixer (20 Feb 2017)

I also bought on of these in late 2016. I quite liked it, found the build quality up to what I'd paid for it and no more. I found that the Bluetooth to an iPhone could stop during a long ride and so your data would end part way through a ride.
Also worth mentioning is how you park your bike up - leave the left crank arm near the sensor and the Bluetooth is still active trying to connect to your phone. Result = flat CR2032 
Have since got a cateye computer with cadence instead. Happy to pass the Crivit onto anyone who wants to try it.


----------

